# Holding Down Stuff in the Trunk (Boot in UK)



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

Maybe I should call it the "cargo area" instead but the question remains: How do you hold down stuff in there? Coming back home with 3 or 4 grocery bags is a challenge (might as well put them between front/rear seats if there are no passengers). I actually own the the cargo net but it does not seem to be "configurable" to hold grocery bags and similarly shaped items. It does not seem to be made to fit under the "cargo blind kit" as the hooks for it are really quite high in the back.

Am I missing something with that cargo net? Keep in mind that, in Canada, I don't have access to the accessories that Nissan sells in Australia and elsewhere (the X-Trail is no longer offered in Canada). Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The first thing you need to get is the boot carpet to go over the slippery floor of the cargo area, this would reduce the chance of things sliding around at the back, secondly, there are hook positions on the floor of the boot area where you can hook-up the cargo net hooks into to strap these items. If nissan Canada doesn't sell the boot carpet mat, just cut a piece of old carpet to shape and slot it in there.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

I saw the hooks on the floor towards the front of the cargo area (near the rear seats) but the ones in the back are too high and won't help much, especially with the blind kit in place. As you have guessed, we cannot get the cargo mat (nor any other accessories) over here but cutting out old carpet should help.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Dont you have Ebay in Canada?

here is a selection in the UK and here is one, at least, that ships abroad.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There are 2 hook points at the back which are located pretty low, you need to flick them with your fingers for the hook points to come out of the plastic trim. Am not talking about the plastic hooks where the cargo blind attaches at the back.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

i bought a multi use rubber mesh mat that i bought from a cheap store and cut it into place, with a spare one for when the back seat are down, holds things down better than any carpet i've tried, then i connect a spider bungee cord between the 4 cargo hooks(a pretty tight one) and then just wedge items under there, it works pretty well and looks neat and drys quick if its wet. Well try to find the trade name of the stuff


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Dont you have Ebay in Canada? (...)


Yes, we do. Not sure who ships to Canada though and what the bottom line price tag will be... Thanks for the picture.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

aussietrail said:


> There are 2 hook points at the back which are located pretty low, you need to flick them with your fingers for the hook points to come out of the plastic trim. Am not talking about the plastic hooks where the cargo blind attaches at the back.


I'll have to check if I have those in my X-Trail. I thought I didn't have any others but the two metal hooks above the ones for the cargo blind (thus my original question).


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

MARKTHEEVILDUDE said:


> i bought a multi use rubber mesh mat that i bought from a cheap store and cut it into place, with a spare one for when the back seat are down, holds things down better than any carpet i've tried, then i connect a spider bungee cord between the 4 cargo hooks(a pretty tight one) and then just wedge items under there, it works pretty well and looks neat and drys quick if its wet. Well try to find the trade name of the stuff


That sounds like a pragmatic and effective solution. Thanks. I am wondering though if we have the same hooks that you have in the UK...


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*All Hooks are Low*



aussietrail said:


> There are 2 hook points at the back which are located pretty low, you need to flick them with your fingers for the hook points to come out of the plastic trim. Am not talking about the plastic hooks where the cargo blind attaches at the back.


I checked it out and understand what you were talking about. All those hooks are on, or near, the floor though and will not allow the setup of the net in a way to be able to "drop" the grocery bags into it. To achieve that, I guess one has no choice but to use the cargo blind plastic hooks but then the cargo blind can no longer be attached. I was confused because I was looking for hooks that would have been higher up (near the cargo blind plastic hooks let's say) but there aren't any. What you suggest is, in the end, similar to MARKTHEEVILDUDE's approach. I think it is a neat way to do it but not as convenient as what I would've liked... Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I think there is confusion between the cargo net you describe which seems to work like a divider and the cargo net am talking about which is an elastic expandable one where you can slot any number of shopping bags under it and tighten it over these bags as needed. This rubber cargo net either comes with 4 or more hooks and you can buy it from any auto shop (here in Australia anyway) Nissan also has one in black, but it is pretty expensive.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Same Thing*



aussietrail said:


> I think there is confusion between the cargo net you describe which seems to work like a divider and the cargo net am talking about which is an elastic expandable one where you can slot any number of shopping bags under it and tighten it over these bags as needed. This rubber cargo net either comes with 4 or more hooks and you can buy it from any auto shop (here in Australia anyway) Nissan also has one in black, but it is pretty expensive.


I believe we are talking about the same thing; a fairly large black elastic square net from Nissan. What I was trying to do with it though is hook it up in a way to make a "compartment" where my grocery bags would hold (without having to shove them under the net and then tie it down). So, I have the same net you have but was trying to hook it up in a way to make it like the divider net you are describing. I have seen it done in cars and thought I could do the same with this one. I guess not, unless I use the cargo blind hooks...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I think THIS is what you need. These boot storage organizers have velcro points so they won't slide anywhere if you have a carpet at the back.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

Agreed aussietrail. I had seen that and thought it would be great. But until I can find one (if possible) I thought I could setup the infamous cargo net in some way that would do the trick. Thanks again.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

I have one of those storage organizers from Canadian Tire. I got it off a clearance rack and paid about $20 for it. The regular price was about $45. I works well and you can use the velcro straps to make it smaller if you only need 2 or 3 compartments.


----------



## dSly (Jan 4, 2009)

*Canadian Tire*



shabalia said:


> I have one of those storage organizers from Canadian Tire. I got it off a clearance rack and paid about $20 for it. The regular price was about $45. I works well and you can use the velcro straps to make it smaller if you only need 2 or 3 compartments.


Canadian Tire! That should be easy enough to find. Thanks shabalia.


----------

